# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  DSP/Opration tableau ? Filtre FIR

## ttone

Pour un filtre FIR je vais avoir besoin des oprations classiques sur des tab/array/vector : addition, multiplication par constantes ...

Connaissez vous les mthodes pour pas ramer comme un chacal ?
Du genre viter l'addition memebre  membre dans une loop for,
passer de for a while, des tab[i incrment] au pointage tab_int++,

ou tout simplement des librairies pour des oprations scalaires,

Un gros merci  tout ceux qui pourrons m'aider.

----------

